

Show HN: Godray – a simple ray tracer - ppymou
https://github.com/LanJian/godray

======
ppymou
Wrote this with friend as a learning project for golang. Any golang tips would
be much appreciated.

------
856dfiuk
What would you recommend for writing a simple ray tracer? Any books or
websites?

~~~
ppymou
For me, going through wikipedia article on phong and working out the math with
my friends (instead of just blindly translating the equations to code) really
helped me understand the basics.

In order to learn more (I admittedly know very little about anything other
than the phong model - the other friend is much more knowledgable), I presume
either a textbook or a course notes like this
[https://www.student.cs.uwaterloo.ca/~cs488/notes.pdf](https://www.student.cs.uwaterloo.ca/~cs488/notes.pdf)
will probably help.

------
drewmate
Are there any dependencies to run it on Windows? I do 'go run src/main.go' on
Windows, and nothing happens and there are no errors reported.

~~~
jackhxs
Hi, I worked on this project as well. I tried it on Windows, it ran without
issues. If you run 'go run src/main.go', it should create output.png in the
current directory. Then you should be able to run 'explorer output.png' to
view the image.

------
_ph_
What is the license for the code?

~~~
ppymou
Ah. An oversight on our part, we will make it MIT licensed so feel free to do
whatever you want with it.

------
mazeway
How do you find a friend to study and write code with you?

